# "Water tank cars" circa 1911-1912?



## Oregon_Trunk (Feb 5, 2019)

In my research of the Oregon Trunk in the early 1910s, I found that the railroad owned 10 tank cars, and that these were used to haul water into the parched High Desert of Central Oregon. I have searched google trying to find info or images, but so far have only found tank cars for oil, syrup, molasses and the like. No water tank cars. I am really hopeful someone can shed some light here, as I do not seem to be able to find anything. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Try googling railroad water "car" instead of tank. click images, pages full of wood and metal.

try this link

https://www.google.com/search?q=rai...grfgAhUsc98KHb9eBgoQ_AUIDigB&biw=1920&bih=944


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

Hoping this works. Roundhouse once made a tank car kit that is from your general period. Keep an eye-out on e-bay. Tank cars could be used to carry any kind of liquid as seen in Cole's google link. A lot of tank cars from the turn of the 20th century were little more than tanks mounted on flat cars, probably in the range of 4 to 6 thousand gallons.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Google "old time HO scale tank car".


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The Roundhouse kit is actually has nice details, but does require painting the frame. On of my first airbrush projects! The airbrushed paint is thin so it keeps the rivet detail.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I responded in your other thread. It's generally a good idea not to ask a question more than once -- it becomes too hard to follow the discussion.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Considering your time period, are you sure they were referring to tank cars like we think of in modern times? This car was also used to haul water...


----------



## Oregon_Trunk (Feb 5, 2019)

I am not sure. All the record says is sa follows-

Roster of 12/31/1913

3 Locomotives.
10 tank cars.

Not much info, I know. I apologize.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

https://www.midcontinent.org/rollingstock/builders/pacific_car.htm











http://www.stlouisnrhs.org/MOT_Treasure/treasures_201001.htm


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I have one of those Roundhouse tank cars and plan to do the same flatcar setup, except in narrow gauge. That roundhouse tank is actually just the right size for it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Like mentioned a tanker car can carry many different liquids.
The link below is some I found on the road while working. 
These are late 1800.s or early 1900.s RR tanker cars that were made into storage tanks. In some of the pictures you can see where the trucks hooked up.
These were built out of heavy gauge metal, notice the large pointed rivets.

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=70816&postcount=76


That is from my old road train thread I used to have going.

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388


----------

